# Square Mile Winter Blend 2010/2011



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm quite surprised that the forum doesn't have a thread on this blend, since I got the impression that SM was a popular roaster amongst coffee geeks!

I bought a bag from Dose a week ago, making it the first 'proper' coffee to pass through my Classic! The Dose espresso with the blend was superb, one of the best I've had, so I had to try and reproduce it at home.

Initial results have been promising - using 19.5g of beans I've managed to extract a great espresso, with semi-frequent bitterness, the cause of which I currently don't know! The taste of the beans is superb, almost salty, acidic, with a lovely frothy texture - lovely!

Anybody else been using it? How do you dial it in?


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Fran

What was your extraction time and volume output (weigh the shot to find out)

Do you know what temperature you were using?


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Hi Glenn - the extraction time this morning was around 24s, and it took ~4s for the coffee to emerge from the spout. I didn't take the weight of the shot, even though the shot glasses were on the scales as it poured! Tomorrow morning I'll repeat the process.

I don't measure the temperature - my current protocol is to heat up the machine (for ~30mins) with the PF in place, then hit my cups with some water, hand grind, fill the PF and tamp. Then I press the brew switch to let some water and steam out of the boiler, after which the temperature light (sometimes) goes off, I wait for it to come back on, insert the PF, empty the glasses, and pour.

I use a Porlex grinder, and a cheap Happy Donkey tamper. I'm concerned about he consistence of my tamping, but that hopefully come with practise!


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

I have used this blend and upped the dose you are using to 20g. Ensure your tamping is level (leave the tamper in the PF and then spin the PF around to check an even height).


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Hello gentlemen,

I've literally just had my morning espresso. The weight of coffee was 19.5g, with a volume output of 21.2g. I stopped the brew after around 26s, and the coffee took 7s to emerge from the PF. I also used the tamp trick from BanishInstant, and the puck seemed even (there's a rim on the inside of my basket). The shots did have bitterness present. Hmph.

I know I can do better than this!


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Hello Fran, Not knowing much about total extraction weight myself i'm curious how much liquid in ml you are ending up with? Are you always aiming to get 60ml? If so try cutting the shot short when it starts to turn watery or even at around 45ml-50ml.


----------



## James Hoffmann (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi Fran,

Sounds like the last shot ran a little slow. We generally pull a total of 30-32g from a 20g dose, in about 28s. If you're only getting 21.2 in a similar timeframe then I'd suggest grinding a little coarser. This should reduce the bitterness and up the sweetness level. Hope this helps!


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

I've just ordered a bag. I loved the Autumn espresso at Notes Music & Coffee, looking forwards to giving this a go.


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

I tell you what - it's a beautiful thing when you can get feedback from experts, and the roaster (!!), on your brew in under a day! Really, thank you to everyone for the input.

I just had my morning dose - it seemed better - I upped the dose to 20g, and eased off the tamp instead of changing the grind. First drop emerged at 4s (instead of 7), and achieved 25g in about 25s. Not quite the flow rate that James suggested, but heading in that direction.

The bitterness was definitely down - it was really tasty - I think I'll go make another!


----------



## Fran (Dec 27, 2010)

Second attempt was even better - I got the brulee and the fruit cake on the nose, and the taste was superb. No bitterness. Again, it was a slower flow, but the proof is in the tasting!


----------



## James Hoffmann (Jul 24, 2008)

Glad to hear it! I had realised, after posting, that many of our accounts probably pull it shorter than us (we have an unusual set up in some ways). 25-26g would likely be where they were pulling it at Dose.

Hope the shots stay dialled in and tasty!


----------

